# Help me to choose and configure inkjet printer



## joricam (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new here and massivly frustaded. G***Damam printer!

Everything was going well into my venture until I hit the point I need to print my artwork to the transparency....what a nightmare!

What printer should I buy to print these? A3 sizes. And how on earth could I configure my current brother to use more balck ink?!

Thank you


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

to get my brother to use more black I use, _inkjet paper_ / _normal_ setting (not photo)


----------



## timor (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi, i think our company pulanter dtg printer is good


----------



## joricam (Oct 18, 2015)

****ing spammer


----------

